# Walker's Beverages Melrose, Mass



## woody (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm trying to find another bottle like this one for a friend.
 It is a "Walker's Pure Spring Water Beverages".
 It has Indians on the bottle.
 Has anyone ever heard of this one or know where I can get another?
 Thanks in advance...........


----------



## woody (Jul 29, 2007)

Another photo.


----------



## woody (Jul 29, 2007)

Another.


----------



## woody (Jul 29, 2007)

Again.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 30, 2007)

and just think, coke and pepsi thought they came up with bottled water. looks like these people were way ahead of their time. great bottl woody. maybe someone from mass can get their hands on one.


----------



## woody (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, John.
 As far as I can see, the bottle was made in 1950.
 Can't seem to find much info on it.


----------



## garyrevere01 (Dec 30, 2012)

i have some how much do u wanna pay


----------



## garyrevere01 (Dec 30, 2012)

i have crates too


----------



## epackage (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  garyrevere01
> 
> i have some how much do u wanna pay


 Welcome to the forum Gary, this post is 5 years old, just so you know...Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: garyrevere01
> 
> i have some how much do u wanna pay


 
  I would want to pay $1.00.

  Now the question is, how much do you want?


----------



## jteceno (Oct 30, 2016)

I have one of these. Still interested or are you all set?


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 30, 2016)

jteceno said:


> I have one of these. Still interested or are you all set?


Hey welcome to the forum!...you might want to check the date on the post?...it was 2007 July!..9.5 years ago, he probably found one by now? But you never know!


----------

